# I need a gun that shoots lightning!



## wasilvers (Mar 28, 2011)

apparently you can kill anything in the immediate vicinity. This happened in my neck of the woods.

https://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/118519004.html


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 28, 2011)

Would you consume the English with fireballs from your eyes as well? :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 28, 2011)

Quackrstackr said:


> Would you consume the English with fireballs from your eyes as well? :LOL2:



Only if they fail to serve me appropriatly! 8)


----------



## lswoody (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow!!! That is really wild!!!!


----------



## LeviStevenson (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow...my bow does not have that ability. The deer at about 3:00 in the first photo was pretty well nuked. Weather is a vengeful beast.


----------



## freetofish (Mar 28, 2011)

I have seen that happen to our cattle when we lived in Kansas. maybe kill 2 or 3 but never saw that many of anything killed by lightning...I find it interesting that deer in the wild were caught in an open field during a storm... Maybe there was a UFO


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 28, 2011)

Taliban... most definitely.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 28, 2011)

owned


----------

